# What do you do when the rider you are picking up has one of these signs in their yard?



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Been seeing these pop up here and there...


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I addressed this sign here Did you get your approved pronouns from Lyft?

I find it kind of silly but yeah, I just keep my big mouth shut.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Is this thread a litmus test for the other forum members so you know who you vibe with? Or don't vibe with? LOL

While I'm not a super crazy nut, I do have the general belief of not meddling in other peoples business and/or life choices. If someone wants to live a different way than I do that's up to them. It doesn't matter if I like it or not. But people with different lifestyles don't bother me at all. Don't really understand it, TBH, but I just figure that's a human being and I treat everyone as such. A little respect goes a long way in this world and people really notice it. Because everyone is so used to being disrespected.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Pick them up. If female I know they are gullible and naïve. Usually a good mark for a quick.......


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Pick them up. If female I know they are gullible and naïve. Usually a good mark for a quick.......


Toward the end.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Is this thread a litmus test for the other forum members so you know who you vibe with? Or don't vibe with? LOL


Shhh... that is probably true of many of my threads. Sometimes I just like to see how people will react to a particular topic.

In this case I had to wait in front of the house for almost 5 minutes for the pax, so had some time to contemplate the message. I _was_ tempted to cancel, my assumption being that anyone displaying their beliefs like that on their front lawn -whatever they may be- were going to be a potential problem. You know, not the live-and-let-live type. 

But I shoved aside the urge and finally loaded up the rider. Turns out she was at boyfriends house and I was taking her home... after an impromptu added stop for CVS pharmacy... to quickly pick up a prescription. Uh huh.

But it turned out to be a great ride. She was in and out of the pharmacy lickity split. Very friendly gal. She steered the conversation toward how she liked to talk to her Lyft drivers (yes, LYFT), and how so many riders are rude by jumping in the car and gluing themselves to their phones the whole ride, and how her friends who drive for Lyft hate that. So right away opinions were being shared. The word "respect" was used in several sentences. As in riders aren't showing it when they don't make conversation and behave in an anti-social manner.

I'm weak and couldn't help but to take the bait. I countered (in a most polite and friendly manner) that indeed I hate it too when a rider jumps on the phone like that. But pointed out that I always suppress that stuff because it's just a personal reaction and the rider has the right to do so. The rider has hired me to do a job; drive them from point A to point B. That is all. And that it is is me who would be failing to respect a riders wishes by judging them or forcing conversation.

Her response was that at the end of the day my point of view was quite correct. She did not mind being countered at all. All in all a very rational and intelligent lady with a positive attitude. It was a good ride.


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> Is this thread a litmus test for the other forum members so you know who you vibe with? Or don't vibe with? LOL
> 
> While I'm not a super crazy nut, I do have the general belief of not meddling in other peoples business and/or life choices. If someone wants to live a different way than I do that's up to them. It doesn't matter if I like it or not. But people with different lifestyles don't bother me at all. Don't really understand it, TBH, but I just figure that's a human being and I treat everyone as such. A little respect goes a long way in this world and people really notice it. Because everyone is so used to being disrespected.


Pretty well said. I'm just providing a ride. I attempt to avoid politics with family and friends, why would I want to start an argument with a stranger?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I would just keep on going 
No charge cancel the ride
Reason: Karen


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 625152
> 
> 
> Been seeing these pop up here and there...


You dont look like you are parked
What did YOU do?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I was sitting in the middle of the street, nice and visible, with my flashers on, prepared to pull over if anyone came down the street. There was no curb parking, and I long ago stopped pulling into the pax's driveway.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 625152
> 
> 
> Been seeing these pop up here and there...


When I'm driving I'm out to make money, not get into partisan debates with virtue singalers. I will automatically alienate 50% of my riders and I want 100% of their money. 

In my old market on Uber I only drove Surge and in my new market I'm currently doing only Lyft Lux and Lyft Black (basically 2.0X and 3.0X Surge respectively), so if they're in my car they're paying a premium (well deserved) to be in it.

I'm also a harlot. 

If I picked up Trump I'd commiserate about how the election was stolen.

If I got Hillary I'd commiserate about those goddamn Russians.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Interesting, I find people who put up lawn signs of any sort to be more likely to be extremists and less willing to listen. There's nothing I feel a need to broadcast to my neighbors other than hi. I avoid political/religious/vaccination discussions like the plague so I actively shut them down if someone starts. All I realy care about is their money, it's just a plus if we have a nice conversation.


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

New2This said:


> When I'm driving I'm out to make money, not get into partisan debates with virtue singalers. I will automatically alienate 50% of my riders and I want 100% of their money.
> 
> In my old market on Uber I only drove Surge and in my new market I'm currently doing only Lyft Lux and Lyft Black (basically 2.0X and 3.0X Surge respectively), so if they're in my car they're paying a premium (well deserved) to be in it.
> 
> ...


You had me until those last two remarks. I'm not gonna be fake. Just polite or quiet.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

New2This said:


> I'm also a harlot.
> If I picked up Trump I'd commiserate about how the election was stolen.
> If I got Hillary I'd commiserate about those goddamn Russians.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I couldn't care less about the politics of anybody I pick up.


----------



## ramajam (Jan 30, 2016)

losiglow said:


> I addressed this sign here Did you get your approved pronouns from Lyft?
> 
> nothing. pick them up and drop them off like any other day.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

and hope it's Lyft trip so you can 3 star them. But then they tip you. Nah stand on principle.

Cept girls get better ratings. And proves one should not judge the cover of the book. Like I did b4 I read the rest. Ugh...


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

I feel like if this is a real decision you have to make, the problem is you, not the sign owner.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I pick them up and treat them like a normal person unless they give me reason to do otherwise. I don't care for other peoples beliefs and am good at keeping the discussion on neutral topics.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 625152
> 
> 
> Been seeing these pop up here and there...


That plant on the corner bothers me more.

But it's not my yard.

Not my Business.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks dangerous . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

losiglow said:


> I addressed this sign here Did you get your approved pronouns from Lyft?
> 
> I find it kind of silly but yeah, I just keep my big mouth shut.


You might write on the bottom " ALL TIPS COUNT " !


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

We have had these virtue signalling signs in this market for several years. I simply pick up the people.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

One should care about their money transforming to your money more then anything else.


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

6 out of those 6 I agree with - so looking forward to a great ride & conversation.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Sorry, this is the Advice section. Politics is down the hall, to the left.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Is she hot?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

FerengiBob said:


> Is she hot?


Really? Your asking if someone was hot on a drivers forum.. On the internet? The same internet that has a plethora of lesbi porn to choose from.... 

Smh







Lol


----------



## Curveball (Nov 9, 2021)

IDGOF about yard signage. Short of specific calls to action, I am more or less a 1A absolutist. So let them build an entire campus out of signs like this for all I care.

The flip side of that absolutist principle also says you will not force me to call a woman him or xe, or a man her or they. 

Biology always wins.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

ashlee2004 said:


> I feel like if this is a real decision you have to make, the problem is you, not the sign owner.


Perhaps. It _was_ a real decision I had to make. And if you read my follow on you know what my decision was.

But for you to say such a thing makes me wonder if you agree with all or part of the six line items on that sign. Not an accusation. Just a wonder. I just hate to see people putting up such signs. People who do so are instant wild cards. It's just going to make someone who doesn't agree with all 6 assertions make up a sign to put on _their_ front lawn. The suddenly you have a contentious situation. It will be only a matter of time before someone takes down the sign they don't agree with. Then you have an accelerating situation with rising tensions. Then the person who has had their sign remove may just take down a few of the opposition's signs. Now you have neighbors who either got along, or didn't mix with each other, at each others throats. Then someone gets pissed and burns one of the signs. Now you have a neighborhood at war.

Maybe better to just keep your opinions to yourself in the first place. Express your views at the voting booth. Live and let live.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> It's just going to make someone who doesn't agree with all 6 assertions make up a sign to put on _their_ front lawn.


So your story is that if someone only agrees with five of the six items, they'll be inclined to put up a sign?

You might just as easily say that if a Republican puts up a pro-Trump sign, that would incline people who didn't support him to put up their own signs.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> So your story is that if someone only agrees with five of the six items, they'll be inclined to put up a sign?
> 
> You might just as easily say that if a Republican puts up a pro-Trump sign, that would incline people who didn't support him to put up their own signs.


Perhaps. But I see a difference. This is different from political signs supporting one candidate or another. Or even one party or another. I don't know how to explain the difference, but to my reckoning it is.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Be glad I was raised in America and not Communist China or Russia.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Perhaps. But I see a difference. This is different from political signs supporting one candidate or another. Or even one party or another. I don't know how to explain the difference, but to my reckoning it is.


While that's true, I'm guessing you could make a wild stab at the political leanings if the people who put the sign out.

If you see a sign like that (or for either of the two largest parties in the US) in front of my house, that would be a sign that I have moved out. LOL


----------



## memberberry (Nov 8, 2021)

I don't pick up locals that apparently have zero friends. Hotels where rooms cost $100+ a night only.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There is a burger joint at Tenally Circle in Washington that has french fries and milk shakes that girlfriend likes, so often I will stop there to get one or both for her. At times, I must park on a side street. In mid-September, 2020, I did notice this one house that had fifty different virtue signalling yard signs plus whatever political candidate signs. There was, however, one sign that I _had_ to like. It read:

*USE YOUR MASK*
SO THAT you can stay healthy.
SO THAT you can vote in November.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

In this house we believe in:

Symbolism over substance,
Cool slogans with no real meaning,
Narcissism isn't real,
and most importantly...


_Tron_ said:


> In this case I had to wait in front of the house for almost 5 minutes for the pax, so had some time to contemplate the message.


Our time is more important than yours.

And I'll just leave this here.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> In this house we believe in:
> 
> Symbolism over substance,
> Slogans that sound cool but don't have any real meaning,
> Narcissism isn't a thing,


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 625152
> 
> 
> Been seeing these pop up here and there...


This is just a secular, less offensive form of Jehovah's Witness-ism. Religious Pontification Lite - all the sanctimony of religion with the insinuation about how people should live their lives, but without the supernatural content.

I don't see a problem with this, as long as they limit their sanctimony to simple lawn signs. If one doesn't want to read the sign then one doesn't have to read the sign.

If Mr/Mrs Lawnsign tried to start a verbal pontification during an Uberlyft ride, I would just shut them down as I do with any other rideshare rider, given that I don't talk to pax.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


>


Johnny, I _have_ to comment on that video you posted. The woman's words are spot on. She absolutely nailed what is a common danger for all of us (all people). Our egos will often pervert what on the surface starts off as a benevolent act or attitude, and turn it into something to satisfy its (the ego's) craving for attention. In attempting to understand what makes us humans tick I tripped upon the saying: "Sometimes it's not so much what a person says/does, but rather their _reason_ for doing so."

The message that Dr. Ramani is passing on can be applied to so many things. It is the ego's coopting nature -to twist a selfless idea designed to serve the masses into a mechanism for its own aggrandizement- that is responsible for why institutions ranging from religions, to teachers unions, to pharmaceutical companies, to any number of public agencies that start off as truly helpful to mankind, but degrade into selfish, self-serving entities.

We must all be on the alert to this trick our mind can play on us. Thanks to social media, which can be characterized as nothing more than an ego amplifier, so many of us have fallen into the trap of feeding the ego (likes on Facebook). If you are familiar with the classic "The Little Shop of Horrors" the plant in that movie is kind of a metaphor for the ego in that it is never satisfied (feed me, feed me).

If we want to grow as people, as societies, and to continue the species, we must all do what we can to put our egos on a leash... rather than the other way around.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 625152
> 
> 
> Been seeing these pop up here and there...


As long as there money is green they have a place in my Prius.
It's a slippery slope trying to judge passengers.
I don't think that's our job.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This is just a secular, less offensive form of Jehovah's Witness-ism. Religious Pontification Lite - all the sanctimony of religion with the insinuation about how people should live their lives, but without the supernatural content.
> 
> I don't see a problem with this, as long as they limit their sanctimony to simple lawn signs. If one doesn't want to read the sign then one doesn't have to read the sign.


I agree with that. It's their lawn, they can put up a sign, or a Texas A&M flag, for all I care.

Or a nativity scene, with Jesus, Mary, Joseph, and the three Wise Men. And all the associated animals and the angels too. I'm not religious, but I'd probably compliment them on the thing.

Or is it just the CONTENT of the sign that bothers some people here? You know, like expressing an opinion that some people don't happen to agree with.

Suppose they put up a sign supporting a local Republican candidate. Are you okay with that?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Suppose they put up a sign supporting a local Republican candidate. Are you okay with that?


Fine by me. It's like those little stick figure stickers that people put on their cars to tell people that their family is made up of a heterosexual couple and x number of kids. It's just about people's (to me, weird) need to publicly broadcast information about themselves, rather than my need to know anything about them, which in most cases is zero.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's like those little stick figure stickers that people put on their cars


My two favorites of those were:

- A dinosaur eating a family member, with the words "Your stick family was delicious!"

- A stick family with the wife position blank, and the words "Position vacant, inquire within."


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Do you find it odd that the "woke" never tip?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bevital said:


> Do you find it odd that the "woke" never tip?


Do you find it odd that just about nobody tips, no matter what their political persuasion?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Do you find it odd that just about nobody tips, no matter what their political persuasion?


10% or less I have found


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

In TX a sign like that would be a great indication of whether the pax will be wearing a mask or not...

But also, who cares?

There are all sorts of signs in my area. Trump signs, "Conservatives against Greg Abbott" signs, BLM, Beto signs, "Let's go, Brandon" signs. Doesn't matter.

Whats more annoying about driving pax in TX is having to spend your day hearing every other pax's analysis of wearing masks. They WILL subject you to their opinion on the matter regardless of whether you ask...

Political signs, political comments in the car, I try to ignore them. Politics isn't life and I try to flummox pax who seem obsessed by not really engaging. **** them for doing that shit just because they have us captive in the car for a while.


----------



## Gman67 (Aug 19, 2021)

I would never even notice the sign unless someone pointed it out. Why would you? People sticking their nose in everyone else's business is one if the biggest problem in our country these days. Why care or even pay attention?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> In TX a sign like that would be a great indication of whether the pax will be wearing a mask or not...
> 
> But also, who cares?
> 
> ...


Honestly I can read my passengers in seconds.
I get chatty ones and silent ones and ok with both.
I let the passenger lead in the topics of conversation.
Topics to avoid Sex Politics Race Religion.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

this is an ignorant question. . . . and doesn't deserve much thought or consideration. Are you a ride share driver or are you a political / Social commentator. . . .?

thread is not needed.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Just because you give them a ride doesn't mean you have to conform or confront their beliefs.
A ride is a ride. . . . if you base the acceptance of a ride on the basis of mutual agreement on political or social issues pretty much guarantees very few rides or earnings. .. . in the long run they are car for a short period of time. . . so what does it matter.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Just because you give them a ride doesn't mean you have to conform or confront their beliefs.
> A ride is a ride. . . . if you base the acceptance of a ride on the basis of mutual agreement on political or social issues pretty much guarantees very few rides or earnings. .. . in the long run they are car for a short period of time. . . so what does it matter.


100%. I'll take your money whether your hat is red or blue. And I will treat you as a human being either way too. Same applies to gender identity and any other personal choice that is none of my business.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you , 

you have restored some of my belief that there are reasonable and intelligent Drivers out there


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Kilroy4303 said:


> this is an ignorant question. . . . and doesn't deserve much thought or consideration. Are you a ride share driver or are you a political / Social commentator. . . .?
> 
> thread is not needed.


Beautiful. You don't agree with the premise so the thread is not needed. You don't agree so the thread is ignorant. You don't agree, and are relieved that there are some reasonable, intelligent drivers out there.

Did you read the poll? 78% of drivers are reasonable and intelligent, by your definition.

You should be feeling better now. So this thread has indeed been beneficial to you.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Shhh... that is probably true of many of my threads. Sometimes I just like to see how people will react to a particular topic.
> 
> In this case I had to wait in front of the house for almost 5 minutes for the pax, so had some time to contemplate the message. I _was_ tempted to cancel, my assumption being that anyone displaying their beliefs like that on their front lawn -whatever they may be- were going to be a potential problem. You know, not the live-and-let-live type.
> 
> ...


I’m sure it occurred to you the perso you picked up may not have anything to do with the sign and may even disagree with it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Looks dangerous . . .
> View attachment 625194


Who are those people in the window?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> Who are those people in the window?


Good question.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Look like an aging George Costanza and Elaine Benes to me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Look like an aging George Costanza and Elaine Benes to me.


I dunno . . .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> My two favorites of those were:
> 
> - A dinosaur eating a family member, with the words "Your stick family was delicious!"
> 
> - A stick family with the wife position blank, and the words "Position vacant, inquire within."


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> I'll take your money whether your hat is red or blue. And I will treat you as a human being either way too. Same applies to gender identity and any other personal choice that is none of my business.


I discovered many years ago that if I never ate anything that somebody said was bad for me, I would quickly starve to death.

The same applies in this situation. If I never do business with someone I disagree with... Likewise, I will quickly starve to death.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Beautiful. You don't agree with the premise so the thread is not needed. You don't agree so the thread is ignorant. You don't agree, and are relieved that there are some reasonable, intelligent drivers out there.
> 
> Did you read the poll? 78% of drivers are reasonable and intelligent, by your definition.
> 
> You should be feeling better now. So this thread has indeed been beneficial to you.


Nice try at deflection. The whole question is not relevant, and yes I have read all the responses and the survey. You're not a political / social commentator. If you, are start your own podcast or you tube video channel.

You shouldn't be considering your passenger's political or social, or hell lifestyle leanings every time you pick them up. Waste of time . . . shouldn't matter what they choose to believe. You are there to give a ride not make a commentary or convert them.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 625152
> 
> 
> Been seeing these pop up here and there...


Depends how high the surge is , prolly $30 and above I’d take em , but if they pass my smell test before letting them in the car , they ride as well as I can talk to anyone , now if the sign says this and they truly believe what I believe , oh yeah , I’ll take em anywhere they want to go , but hey , to each his own , I begrudge no one their freedom to choose , 1st amendment all the way , for me , and anyone that lives legally here , it’s what many good men and women have fought and died for , sorry for the long post , I’m far right and make no excuse for being such , heres the sign I’d trip over to get to the pax .


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Nice try at deflection. The whole question is not relevant, and yes I have read all the responses and the survey. You're not a political / social commentator. If you, are start your own podcast or you tube video channel.
> 
> You shouldn't be considering your passenger's political or social, or hell lifestyle leanings every time you pick them up. Waste of time . . . shouldn't matter what they choose to believe. You are there to give a ride not make a commentary or convert them.


Free country , you are trying to force him to do something , I force you to do nothing , as drivers , we say who rides in the car , if they are rude , do you let them trample you verbally ? If you do , that’s fine by me as you are free to pickup anyone YOU want , and so am I ( tron too)


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> I discovered many years ago that if I never ate anything that somebody said was bad for me, I would quickly starve to death.
> 
> The same applies in this situation. If I never do business with someone I disagree with... Likewise, I will quickly starve to death.


While I agree you could starve if you didn’t pickup anyone , however , other jobs exist , and me personally , I deny many riders based on what I get or see before they get in , and I’m hardly starving , I support your decision to pickup anyone you want , as others can decide not to pick up as well , but your analogy is one I cannot get behind . It is possible to agree to disagree no matter what side of the fence your on , no one need be right or wrong on this subject , as we are free to choose . I ramble a lot , pardon me😁


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> Is this thread a litmus test for the other forum members so you know who you vibe with? Or don't vibe with? LOL
> 
> While I'm not a super crazy nut, I do have the general belief of not meddling in other peoples business and/or life choices. If someone wants to live a different way than I do that's up to them. It doesn't matter if I like it or not. But people with different lifestyles don't bother me at all. Don't really understand it, TBH, but I just figure that's a human being and I treat everyone as such. A little respect goes a long way in this world and people really notice it. Because everyone is so used to being disrespected.


Seems disrespect is in the eye of the beholder , pot , meet kettle😁


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

New2This said:


> When I'm driving I'm out to make money, not get into partisan debates with virtue singalers. I will automatically alienate 50% of my riders and I want 100% of their money.
> 
> In my old market on Uber I only drove Surge and in my new market I'm currently doing only Lyft Lux and Lyft Black (basically 2.0X and 3.0X Surge respectively), so if they're in my car they're paying a premium (well deserved) to be in it.
> 
> ...


Now , your playin the game , I believe truths from both sides , and can talk to any pax that I let in the car , the rest are left on the curb , where they belong


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Quest09 said:


> You had me until those last two remarks. I'm not gonna be fake. Just polite or quiet.


Just be you , I like that , I make no apology’s to my pax , cause I talk and tell stories to all , that’s me😁


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

ashlee2004 said:


> I feel like if this is a real decision you have to make, the problem is you, not the sign owner.


Why would the OP be the problem ? Can you elaborate on that blanket statement ? I’m curious as to what you really meant . Thanks in advance for your replie , hope your well Ashley .😁


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Be glad I was raised in America and not Communist China or Russia.


Best line I’ve heard so far in this thread ! Amen ! I do however love Chinese food , but their politics , ehhhh , nah , American thru and thru , no apology’s for that !


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Kilroy4303 said:


> You are there to give a ride not make a commentary or convert them.


You are overreacting. Overreacting to the degree you keep trying to put words in my mouth that aren't there. You don't like the thread so you want it cancelled. I'm afraid this conversation is non-productive because reason is not working with you. So I am terminating it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fromstartofinish said:


> I do however love Chinese food , but their politics , ehhhh , nah , American thru and thru , no apology’s for that !


You are missing an important point regarding the owners and workers in Chinese restaurants here in the U.S.

Those people left and got the hell out of China. Because they didn't like it there.

Just like Cubans in Florida, most of them are about the most staunchly anti-communist people you will ever meet.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This is just a secular, less offensive form of Jehovah's Witness-ism. Religious Pontification Lite - all the sanctimony of religion with the insinuation about how people should live their lives, but without the supernatural content.
> 
> I don't see a problem with this, as long as they limit their sanctimony to simple lawn signs. If one doesn't want to read the sign then one doesn't have to read the sign.
> 
> ...





Christinebitg said:


> You are missing an important point regarding the owners and workers in Chinese restaurants here in the U.S.
> 
> Those people left and got the hell out of China. Because they didn't like it there.
> 
> Just like Cubans in Florida, most of them are about the most staunchly anti-communist people you will ever meet.


I think you may have missed my point , I was referring to China and Communism, not the people who got out, as I have many Asian Americans in my family. I was actually pointing out how bad communism is to their people , also , please give full context to what I was saying or it looks as though I’m saying something that I did not , thank you😁
Here’s what I said , and what I was responding to , very clear in what I said , I don’t like when people leave things out of my comments , as you can clearly see what I was saying


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Seems disrespect is in the eye of the beholder , pot , meet kettle😁


I never disrespected you, I disagreed with you over the definition of manhood. Carry on.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> I never disrespected you, I disagreed with you over the definition of manhood. Carry on.


I stand behind my comment


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Free country , you are trying to force him to do something , I force you to do nothing , as drivers , we say who rides in the car , if they are rude , do you let them trample you verbally ? If you do , that’s fine by me as you are free to pickup anyone YOU want , and so am I ( tron too)


Your indignation is laughable, don't make this into something its not.

Grow up


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Your indignation is laughable, don't make this into something its not.
> 
> Grow up


Few words , means no rebuttal , comment stands , and I stand behind it


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> You are overreacting. Overreacting to the degree you keep trying to put words in my mouth that aren't there. You don't like the thread so you want it cancelled. I'm afraid this conversation is non-productive because reason is not working with you. So I am terminating it.
> 
> View attachment 626872


self actualization is also wonderful. Maybe the nonsense of this question as made it self apparent and you rationally terminated it also.

Right I am snowflake. . .lol
I am tolerant of other people and respectful of people and their viewpoints. . . 

You have a great day.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Few words , means no rebuttal , comment stands , and I stand behind it


]


I am sure you stand behind a lot of things to avoid facing things head on.

The talkative loud ones take credit for everything. The quiet ones are the ones who change the world.

You have a lovely day


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Kilroy4303 said:


> self actualization is also wonderful. Maybe the nonsense of this question as made it self apparent and you rationally terminated it also.
> 
> Right I am snowflake. . .lol
> I am tolerant of other people and respectful of people and their viewpoints. . .
> ...


Cut and run , OP started a thread , did not force you to replie , you did anyways , didn’t like what you heard after said replie , took ball and went home , did I miss anything ?


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Kilroy4303 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> I am sure you stand behind a lot of things to avoid facing things head on.
> ...


That response showed someone melting away before my eyes , now go ahead , take the ball and go home


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

grow up.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Kilroy4303 said:


> grow up.


A man of many words , I’m so grown up , I have grown ups for kids 😁🤷‍♂️
And by the way , I always get the last word , sorry , not sorry


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Fromstartofinish

joined 2 months ago. . . . .








= comments and opinions just to start arguments

Solution = ignore, problem solved.

Figures,


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Fromstartofinish
> 
> joined 2 months ago. . . . .
> 
> ...


Last word


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Last word , and I am much cuter than that , just ask me , I’ll tell ya as much 🤷‍♂️


 Your signature line is all I need to know about who I was just talkin to ( cybill , are you in there ?)


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The fact anyone would even consider picking someone up with a sign like this in their yard is why our country is turning into a communist morally bankrupt den of fascist tyranny!!!! 

Id throw a mal tav cocktail through the window while reciting the pledge of allegiance!!! All in the name of self defense. The self defense of America!!!!!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mch said:


> The fact anyone would even consider picking someone up with a sign like this in their yard is why our country is turning into a communist morally bankrupt den of fascist tyranny!!!!
> 
> Id throw a mal tav cocktail through the window while reciting the pledge of allegiance!!! All in the name of self defense. The self defense of America!!!!!!


The fact that you would consider firebombing a residence for their political opinion is what's REALLY wrong with this country.

Please leave and take your violent opinions with you!


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> The fact that you would consider firebombing a residence for their political opinion is what's REALLY wrong with this country.
> 
> Please leave and take your violent opinions with you!


Let him stay, he's cute 😍


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> The fact that you would consider firebombing a residence for their political opinion is what's REALLY wrong with this country.
> 
> Please leave and take your violent opinions with you!


You're not wrong, but I guess I should have been more obvious when being satirical


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

“The left want to controls me“. This is why I have to go into people homes and dictate what kind of signs and flags they can use , who they have to support and trash that BLM sign.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mch said:


> You're not wrong, but I guess I should have been more obvious when being satirical


So in other words, it was all a joke. Yeah, right.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> So in other words, it was all a joke. Yeah, right.


YES!!! 

I think this entire thread is completely absurd! Do you honestly think I'd light someones house on fire because of a sign?? 

I mean I guess I cant blame you too much for taking it seriously. Because there are probably an alarming number of people who would get triggered enough by a sign that they would want to react violently to it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

mch said:


> YES!!!
> 
> I think this entire thread is completely absurd! Do you honestly think I'd light someones house on fire because of a sign??
> 
> I mean I guess I cant blame you too much for taking it seriously. Because there are probably an alarming number of people who would get triggered enough by a sign that they would want to react violently to it.


For that sign no.

If I see an Eagles flag flying then my first reaction is lighter fluid and a Zippo.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

New2This said:


> For that sign no.
> 
> If I see an Eagles flag flying then my first reaction is lighter fluid and a Zippo.


Yea but I think deep down you're a good enough dude that you'd have the decency to put the fire out......by urinating on it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

mch said:


> Yea but I think deep down you're a good enough dude that you'd have the decency to put the fire out......by urinating on it.


I'm such a good guy I might pee on it first.

Be proactive right?


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

New2This said:


> …If I see an Eagles flag flying then my first reaction is lighter fluid and a Zippo.


As a 1989 graduate of Baylor University, I had the hilarious opportunity to have a passenger ask if I was a Green Bay Packers fan. When he heard the correct response, you could have cut the awkward silence with a knife. 
Once I asked if he was from Oklahoma, we both had a great laugh. 
(Now if he’d been from TCWho, I might have kicked him out.) #collegerivalry #noweresbasketballschool


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

ashlee2004 said:


> Let him stay, he's cute 😍


well I wouldn't say cute, but he is entertaining . . . . .in a jerry springer type of way


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

mch said:


> You're not wrong, but I guess I should have been more obvious when being satirical


Nah. . its more entertaining. . . ..


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

New2This said:


> For that sign no.
> 
> If I see an Eagles flag flying then my first reaction is lighter fluid and a Zippo.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

You're in California and you're just now seeing these pop up? Riiiight.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

What a snowflake a driver would have to be to be affected by a sign on the pax's front yard. That is, unless the sign is some sort of hate speech or racist propaganda against the driver's apparent ethnic group or something that. That would create a potential safety issue.

Regarding the actual sign in the photo... even if you have different views, do you HONESTLY think this passenger is going to be any kind of a problem for you? GTFOH LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You mean a sign like this ?
















This story mysteriously vanished from Yahoo news feed since yesterday . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

So much for " Virtue Signalling " eh ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I agree with that. It's their lawn, they can put up a sign, or a Texas A&M flag, for all I care.
> 
> Or a nativity scene, with Jesus, Mary, Joseph, and the three Wise Men. And all the associated animals and the angels too. I'm not religious, but I'd probably compliment them on the thing.
> 
> ...


Reading this just made me realize . . .
Today . . .
Jesus would have been born in an Uber !

No room at the inn ?
Try the one next to Bethlehem . . . Down the road . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mch said:


> The fact anyone would even consider picking someone up with a sign like this in their yard is why our country is turning into a communist morally bankrupt den of fascist tyranny!!!!
> 
> Id throw a mal tav cocktail through the window while reciting the pledge of allegiance!!! All in the name of self defense. The self defense of America!!!!!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I don’t understand why you wouldn’t pick up a pax based on a yard sign, unless of course the sign was about hate. 

I’d pick up pax. I tried to stay neutral & polite w/ pax. I learned from driving pax how different many people are from those I’ve ever known. Yet that was awesome to learn because gave ne a fresh perspective & more tolerance.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

As long as they're polite and causing no problems for me, I could care less what kind of signs they have in their yard. The only color I care about is green, as in getting $ from pax. I'm there to get them safely and efficiently from point A to point B, not to engage them in political or ideological debates.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Schmanthony said:


> What a snowflake a driver would have to be to be affected by a sign on the pax's front yard. That is, unless the sign is some sort of hate speech or racist propaganda against the driver's apparent ethnic group or something that. That would create a potential safety issue.
> 
> Regarding the actual sign in the photo... even if you have different views, do you HONESTLY think this passenger is going to be any kind of a problem for you? GTFOH LOL


Thanks for bumping the thread. Reeled in some fresh opinions.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

When I see a virtue signaling sign at the pickup, it brings me joy. Either they are going to tip, or someone is going to learn about the science of cleaning up trash in the yard.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

I think people have grown weary of being told what to do, say, think, believe, and how to act. Hanging the social justice symbols is a form of self-profiling If i see social justice clues, I immediately raise my guard.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

In revisiting this topic, given that the thread has been revived, I would now like to share my true feelings about the sign. As noted early in the thread, I was concerned about onboarding someone from such a house that they would be carrying a lot of [emotional] luggage, and that there may not be room in the car for it all. But I also noted that the rider did not live in the house, was a great pax, and that she and I had great convo during the ride.

I think though that what irked me about the sign enough to make a post was that the people who plant these signs in their yards really haven't thought through the message they are sending. Not that they are stupid, or wrong, but that they are not thinking. It is _not thinking -_not thinking the topic through- that seems to be the issue with the whole woke movement.

Let's take the message line by line...









BLACK LIVES MATTER
OK. How many people are going to disagree with that? What *I believe* is that the vast majority of Americans are shocked and dismayed about what happened to George Floyd and other blacks in recent history. It just happens that the rest of us don't erect a sign to state that. Because there really is no point in doing so. Instead of planting a sign why not participate in a movement to to take another shot at ridding society of poverty? There's an excellent chance that George Floyd and other black men are getting in trouble with the cops not because a disproportionate number of their race are inherently unable to fit into society, but rather because of the economic conditions of their upbringing, sub-standard education, and insufficient opportunities. One example: A study showed that simply reading to your child has a huge impact on their development. Did George's mom know about that study?

WOMEN'S RIGHTS ARE HUMAN RIGHTS
What does that even mean? It's an incomplete, easily misunderstood slogan whose only virtue is that the words fit on one line. I wish to comment no further because I have no idea what message is being conveyed here. Is this about abortion rights? Equal pay? The only people who know the answer, or at least _think _they know what that line means is those who have the same sign in their yard. So again, why bother with the sign?

NO HUMAN IS ILLEGAL
Again, what? OK, I'll bite. The obvious inference is that it should not be illegal to enter a sovereign country without permission. Think about that sign planters. Is that what you mean? By extension that means the end of all sovereign land. No borders whatsoever. Move to anywhere on the planet with no need to check in with anyone or learn the customs and rules of the local society. Good luck with that.

SCIENCE IS REAL
Possibly the most inane statement on the sign. This is an obvious reference to the science around Covid-19. So, whose _science_ are you referring to? The pharmaceutical companies science? The bought and paid for politicians and health officials who decree what the science is? Or the many world-wide studies that offer up a science not in lock-step with the mainstream science. And If your science is the one true science, can it not withstand being tested? Why block out the other points of view if your science is standing on solid ground? Did you think this whole matter through to the point of noticing that the real science you are believing just happens to be the science that has cause the greatest transfer of wealth from the many, into the pockets of a few?

LOVE IS LOVE
Right. And hate is hate, intolerance is intolerance, and farts are farts.

KINDNESS IS EVERYTHING
This wraps us back around to the first statement. Who is going to disagree? Nice symmetry if nothing else.


And for those who got a case of TLDR looking at this post:

















Perspective: In this house, we believe in virtue signaling with lawn signs


Science is real, and so is Bigfoot.




www.deseret.com


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

🤡


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 625152
> 
> 
> Been seeing these pop up here and there...



I had one yesterday with this signn in Waukegan I drove her to where she wante to go a qucik run to the store and backe home and was pleasnat and got a 3 dollar tip - what else you gonna do start a political argument - or do your job ? Do your job - we need to go back to keeping our plotical views to ourselve s- go vote


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

I know you've made some fair and tempering comments so I hope you will see this is not a personal judgment or slam about your opinions, but honestly I still can't get past the fact that so many people are talking about this like we're supposed to personally approve of every passenger or punish them.

We've got the guy on another thread who one-starred a passenger for asking if he could smoke (he didn't smoke, and in fact based on the rest of the thread seemed to be a friendly and good ride - slammed only for asking the wrong question). We've got countless people being cancelled on and left waiting after getting a confirmation for countless different judgy reasons before the rider has even walked up to the car and been met. We've got people being left on the side of the road for saying the wrong thing. And to my amazement, the drivers are always really proud of this behavior. Now we're supposed to legitimately discuss if we just roll by and cancel over a yard sign?

Sheehs, people. Lighten up. Ain't yo' bidnez. You're driving an Uber, not running for Congress. LOL


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Vagabond1 said:


> honestly I still can't past the fact that so many people are talking about this like we're supposed to personally approve of every passenger or punish them.


Yeah, I think people have somehow decided they're supposed to lose their cool whenever someone doesn't agree with their opinions.

I've lived with my Significant Other for 15 years. We agree on some things, but not on others.

How would anyone know just who it was that put out a yard sign? Maybe the people who live there don't agree on those things. Or maybe the person requesting the ride was just visiting them.

But I think your point is especially well taken. Why should we even just a rat's a$$?

Losing your mind over it just reinforces the person's opinion that your side can't be trusted to be civil.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> Losing your mind over it just reinforces the person's opinion that your side can't be trusted to be civil.


And clearly many of us can't, given the other scenarios I mentioned.

Can you imagine the backlash if the passengers behaved like this? "Oh man. That driver's wearing a pink shirt. That might be bad fashion sense or some cancer plea or a political stance. Who knows what that guy's thinking? Know what? I am just NOT in the mood for that a****. I'ma cancel on him even though he just drove all the way out here and wait for someone who looks like they agree with me on everything."

This board would be more active in minutes than it's been in months.


----------



## SassyDriver (9 mo ago)

Oh, I see your self entitled judgement card arrived in the mail! Well aren't you special! Wear it like a badge so your riders know how big of a jerk you are! You are definitely NOT in the right business if you jump to conclusions!


----------

